# WFB Orcs and Goblins rumour



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Orcs and goblins rumour up on belloflostsouls


"So there is a lot of stuff out there all over the place. Here's the latest the interwebs are chattering about the Orcs & Goblins:

Written by Jeremy Vetock (of War of the Ring and the Skaven book fame)
Coming up in the schedule "soon" (in the mix along with usual suspects of Ogres and Tomb Kings)

Will be accompanied by several new plastic kits some of which are referenced in the 8th edition rulebook.

Sources say to look for a "Stegadon sized" kit of a massive forest spider - the "Arachnarok". This is hinted to have some type of topside fighting platform like the Steg and have tons of little spiders crawling all over. Multiple platform mounting options are mentioned, also analogous to the Steg.

New Savage orcs are also mentioned.

Readers are advised to pore over the background section of the Orcs & Goblins in the 8th book for hints." from BOLS


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm.....

First of all it sounds interesting but some armies defo need update love more urgently and are older to boot.

Secondly Jeremy will make a great job of the book (if he is doing it)

Thirdly one of the descriptions sounds like the effigy of Gork from the Grimgors 'Ardboyz list from the Storm of Chaos. That would be a brilliant addition. 

However a Giant spider does not seem that great. In fact I think it sounds waaaaay too cheesy.

For new models a orc boyz kit with arrer boy options would be good as well as a new common gobbo kit. A plastic war machine would also be appreciated. The savage orc update is also a no brainer-should have been doen years ago.


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

no new orcs or common gobbos but the army book is supposed to "have a new feel'


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh christ. He's going to fuck it up.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's already been announced for March, guys. So it's not a rumor that it's coming, only what's going to be in it. It should be fun for you green-skins, I hope.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Jeremy is _the_ Orcs & Goblins guy at the studio, so I personally have high hopes.

Savage orcs are good, the Arachnarok sounds cool. Personally I'd love to see plastic warmachines as well.

As for the army book, not sure what I'd like to see in terms of rules. Making Black Orcs actually worth it would be nice, it's a shame such awesome models were given such shitty rules.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh no. I will be shit scared if those giant, animated and mean Gork statues are in there. As if my Empire weren't already hard done by enough with my bad luck... It's been 4 years, GW, and a new edition! A new Empire army book would be nice now!
But seriously, it looks like O&G would be getting their own "big scary monster thing". It would be really cool if we every army had one of those, with models. You are looking at a massive clash of the titans right there. Especially if you use all 4 of your Rare slots in a Grand Army on a large group of the big scary monster things. *drool*


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

One thing I've heard from people I'd count as pretty solid with knowing whats going to happen, that I've not seen mentioned anywhere...

There are going to be Old Characters that used to have rules in previous edition armies books, but don't in the current one, making a reappearence in the new army book.


----------



## Serried-ranks (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Jeremy should do a good job. He's mad about Orcs and Goblins, so he'll be working really hard to make sure he doesn't mess this one up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well by the looks of my order sheet we must be getting new standard orc boyz becuase they are no longer available to order to me, also alot of the tomb kings range has also dropped off the order sheets, which can mean only one thing


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd assumed Tomb Kings would be next to be updated....


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Griz, I wouldn't be getting too hopeful about TK for the near future. GW's interest in entire armies of undead skeletons has diminished apparently. Look at the Necrons! However, VC got a VERY good army book a couple of years back. We can only hope they aren't trying to get a new market in the form of vampire-obsessed teenage girls... I wouldn't be able to BEAR playing WHFB against armies led by Twilight characters representing the Von Carsteins... :suicide:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Brother Arnold said:


> Griz, I wouldn't be getting too hopeful about TK for the near future.


Whether you get excited or not would depend on what you describe as the "near future"


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just to add to this thread here is some stuff I found over on Warseer.



> The new O&G book is confirmed for March 2011, see the GW Incoming! article.
> 
> Pre-orders will be up at February the 9th. With releases the 5th and 19th of March. It is yet unclear what will be released when.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think they will get new standard boys, as they are the old format without dedicated command parts and multiple sheilds, maybe the orc boys and savage boys will be part of the same kit ? plus the boar chariot is likely to be changed as it uses the old small boars and is pretty poor value at the moment.The goblin regiment is pretty poor too so this could easily get revamped, the orcs and goblin army has alot of plstics at the moment but alot of the stuff is quite old so there is plenty of scope to bring out alot of other plastics and they are the second/third best selling army behind empire/chaos depending on who's top.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Bringing back Wurzag would be sweet! I liked his insane ability to just turn anything he did not like into a squig. Better yet was the fact it was a bound spell.

Secondly why the hell do orcs not get the effigy of gork (or mork). It is fluffy, has rules for it already that can be simply updated and it allows all kind of crazy conversions to see who has the grandest effigy. Also I think the book is putting waaay too much emphasis on the goblins as it stands with only new units of them. I also fail to understand why there is a stegadon rip off being introduced.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Going to be interesting to see what this "different kind of armybook" means. Hardback format could be neat, and more content would be welcome as always in an armybook/codex. Now redo the OK one so I might be interested in getting back into the fantasy fray


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> Jeremy is _the_ Orcs & Goblins guy at the studio, so I personally have high hopes.


Adam "I'm a fanny Temakador" Troke was the High Elf go to guy as well.

I don't.


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

There is supposed to be new art for the orc box and about 15 figures for the same price ( not updated figures i should say)
some updates are already on gw ' s site so look there


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Cred to [email protected] for getting this up, OP found here



> New O&G stuff via Darnok
> 
> Animosity is going to get a bit more complex. Units are supposed to infight and/or shoot/attack others. But the potential benefits are bigger as well.
> In general, the point costs are supposed to be lower.
> ...


Going to be really interesting to see the layout. 120 pages armybooks would imo be awesome, and hardbacks tend to feel a lot more genuine. Another fun thing to see will be the magic. I take it for granted that the O&G get their own lore(s) again. The powerlevel of those will be really telling for the upcoming 8th ed armybooks army specific lores (as rumours has it TK & OK next which both have own lores(ish) 

Have at it folks


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*GW site again.*

The goblin on the site has now completely torn down the banner, im eagerly expecting the new entry for today and a message in my inbox!!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely two new lores, with lore attributes and cards. Cause you can see the cards with lore attributes and a spell on preorder. Araknorok is scaaarey.


----------

